# Sleep problems



## Jix (Aug 25, 2018)

This started after i took an antidepressant for two days and stopped cause it made my anxiety worse. But basically:
The first night was just an on going panic attack that lasted legit hours. I somehow feel asleep in the early morning hours due to complete mental exhastion. The second night, my anxiety wasnt as bad but i was still up till the morning hours. The next night, i hadnt taken the medication that day, thinking it was causing my anxiety and my existential thoughts havent been bugging me as much and my anxiety was very low that night. However, that night, last night and tonight, despite lower stress, ive had the lingering feeling that even though im super tired and have only been running on 3 to 5 hours a night, once i lay down, i am simply unable to transition into the relaxed state of consciousness to start dreaming. I dont even get the wierd flashing thoughts and images that usually come from transitioning. Before i took that medication, wether it affected me or i placeboed myself, i had very vivid dreams and most night the images and stuff before actually falling asleep were very intense. Now im not getting them at all and my dreaming is less frequent. Its such a vast change and my mind feels blank when i close my eyes now.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

My sleep is exactly like that. I can't shut off and go into sleep mode, its like I just close my eyes and see nothing. I've also forgotten what sleep mode feels like. I haven't taken any medication either. Going to start making changes as I am want to live and this isn't living


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Insomnia has been the most persistent symptom of my long DP career.... (I wont say how long in case I scare anybody)

Not nice at all...

In fact there are now various theories both on this site and elsewhere that lack of sleep will make DP symptoms way worse...

I know in my own case it absolutely does....

Lets face it humans need rest in the form of proper sleep....Otherwise regular functioning becomes seriously impaired...


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

you will be fine


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had horrible I insomnia with my depressive episodes. After a lengthy sleepless stretch, I remember taking Seroquel for the 1st time. I think I took 75 or 100mg. After watching TV for about 35 minutes, I figured I would try to get some sleep.

I almost didn't make it to my bed. LOL My legs felt like lead. The Seroquel put my body to sleep, but my mind didn't seem to be tired. None the less, I fell asleep. I awoke a couple hours later, and thought.....that's that. I will never fall back

asleep. (Early wakening had been my insomnia's MO). Amazingly, I went back to bed and did fall asleep for a total of 8 hours. I don't care to take an anti psychotic for sleep. However, when you find yourself burning the candle at both ends

with no relief in sight, you have to do something. Your body and mind need rest. The insomnia cycle must be broken. Do what you have to do!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Slight hyper mania from SSRI's can happen even a non bipolar patient, have you considered this? lack of sleep etc.

PS, if it's just from one tablet, stop taking them, tell your doctor and you'll be fine, had it happen starting SSRIs


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

That sounds awful. You should really see a doctor about that, he would probably prescribe you Xanax or the like and it would be a good thing to help you get sleep. Don't abuse it though, obvioiusly. But seriously, don't be shy to tell your doctor about it.


----------



## Jix (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you all for your inputs. Its been a while since i first posted this and my sleep is a little better since then. The advice you all shared is helpful too and i hope everyone else with these problems has seen or will see improvement with their sleep cause its so freaking important. Ive definently seen improvement in my dpdr whenever i had better sleep back when my dpdr was really bad but sleep also just helps mental health all around. Why must it be so hard to achieve a good nights rest?? Ugh...


----------

